# Golf Tips



## emmaaalice (Jun 15, 2020)

Better/Best Ball 

A Better/Best Ball competition includes groups of 2, 3, or 4 golf players and can be played as match or stroke play. Each colleague plays their own ball all through the round. After each gap, the most reduced score from each colleague is the score for that group on the gap. For example, on a standard 4 for group 1 golf player A makes a 5 while golf player B makes a 4 and group 2 golf player C makes a 3 while golf player D makes a 6; so group 1 would utilize golf player B's score of 4 and group 2 would utilize golf player C's score of 3.Best Hunting Rangefinder To Buy - Reviews & Buyer Guide The group with the most minimal best ball score toward the finish of 18 holes wins. Solid players, low handicappers or scratch golf players, could play exclusively against a 2 or 3 man group playing best ball. 

With bigger groups of 3 or 4 golf players you can play 2 Best Balls position, where you take the best two scores from the colleagues after each opening as the group score.


----------

